# Possible interior snow



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking the latest models it looks like a nic interior snow for us here in the northeast, nothing is set in stone stay tuned


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't bite yet. The models have shown this about a half dozen times for us and they haven't panned out. Eventually one of these will sneek in. One GOOD one would be nice (I've got 30 ton of salt to use up), then it can be landscape time.


----------

